# North Carolina



## Donte (Nov 17, 2008)

Just wonderin if any shows or pulls are comin up anywhere in NC?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd love to know also....


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Ukc show in Hickory, NC March 20th-22nd
ADBA show in Morganton, NC May 1st-3rd

More will show up closer to show season


----------



## Donte (Nov 17, 2008)

k thanks, let me know if u hear anything else


----------



## chbk (May 20, 2007)

sdr dog show feb 28 2009

2 shows one day 
treadmill race
double points offered

best black
best buckskin
jr handler 1-7
jr handler 8-14
cutest puppy
judges choice
best condtion
Best Blue

conformation classes

raffles,door prizes and more............

Where 
102 Old Roper Road
Plymouth, NC 27962

for more info contact 
dee 252-661-0546
tabitha 252-531-0827


----------



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll be at the ADBA show in May for sure


----------



## Donte (Nov 17, 2008)

i def be at the one in Hickory, most likely in Morganton, any more comin up, let me know please, im new at goin to the shows, i have only been to one, im really intrested in it


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

I plan to attend the ADBA show in May.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

AADR this weekend in Taylorsville at the fairgrounds!


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

Donte said:


> Just wonderin if any shows or pulls are comin up anywhere in NC?


I am also from NC....I know the ADBA is usually in Hickory, NC. I don't know about the others.


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

CoolHandJean said:


> AADR this weekend in Taylorsville at the fairgrounds!


I have went to this show a few times.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

LET82 said:


> I am also from NC....I know the ADBA is usually in Hickory, NC. I don't know about the others.


Unbelievable. I actually got a tattoo in Hickory when I was in the service.... an hour and a half later, I was getting another one in Charlotte at a Harley rally.. I haven't heard Hickory, NC since I tell people where I got the tattoo


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LET82 said:


> I am also from NC....I know the ADBA is usually in Hickory, NC. I don't know about the others.


Where in NC are you LET82?


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Donte (Nov 17, 2008)

i missed it, havent been on in awhile, anything else new comin up?


----------

